# Easy to apply windscreen water repellant



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I've currently got gtechniq G1 & 5 on mine and the wife's cars and am not finding it as good as I was hoping ie its starting to loose its water repellant properties after about 5000 miles and the wipers judder on one of the cars.

Now I know this is probably down to how I've applied it, I thought I'd done everything as per the recommended approaches on here etc. However, this sort of product kind of goes against my normal detailing approach as in I'm the sort of person who'd rather use something that's easier to apply but may need realying more often. If its too much of a faff to apply then I switch off aka am not the most patient person!

So anyone got any recommendations for an easy to apply water repellant for glass that will last approx 3k/4k miles? Cheers


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Not had a a problem with my G1. I machines the screen with a DA & 4" pad with DG Nu Glass 755 on it, then applied G1 with no problems since last October. I'm yet to try it with the Duxback repellant I've got stock of at the moment, so will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hardly mentioned on here but the best I've tried.

So simple to apply

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0034TR6EM


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

ArtDeShine ArtDeGlass in wipe form.
Its still going strong on my windscreen and its nearly a year i think...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cant go wrong with Autobrites Repel, super easy to apply, no wiper judder ever experienced on the car plus rain beads off at 25-30mph, it may not have longevity of something like the Gtechniq G1, but in my mind it's one hell of a good product and I certainly wouldn't be without it.

Kev


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

autobrite repel is what I use. dead easy to apply


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

AngelWax h2go - dead easy to apply, still working 3 months in. Bargain price to!


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas so far


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> AngelWax h2go - dead easy to apply, still working 3 months in. Bargain price to!


This is what I was going to suggest


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

art de shine

glass sealant

really good and it works

have alook


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Applied today - Orchard Autocare's Hydrophobic Rain Repellant - so easy to apply and first impressions are good.


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks all, am tempted by the art de shine option, so will see how I get on!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I use autobrites ghost rider similar to repel lasts slightly longer


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Duxback:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Have a look at Orchard Autocare Hydrophobe or Hydrophobe Pro both very easy to use..


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Gtechniq g3/5 whatever they call it now I won't use anything else


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Another one for Angelwax H2go. Really easy to apply.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jonkegtx (Feb 1, 2012)

There is no product that beats Orchard Autocare Hydrophobe in ease of aplication. Takes litteraly one minute to apply 

Won't last 3-4k miles, but you can include the one minute application in the wash process once a month and it will be constantly functional.:-o

A video I made in april: 



Skickat från min ST27i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm might be changing my mind now, thinking either art de shine, orchard auto care, angelwax or autobrite ghost rider, decisions decisions thanks again to all your ideas so far.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

You also have to bear in mind wiper judder.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AB Repel here but when I run out I will be trying the ADS version in wipe form


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Exotica said:


> You also have to bear in mind wiper judder.


Any recommendations as to which will fair the Best on that front?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Balddee2 said:


> Any recommendations as to which will be fair the Best on that front?


It's not something I've experienced with either Repel or H2Go.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Balddee2 said:


> Any recommendations as to which will be fair the Best on that front?


I don't think there is a manufacture that can guarantee judder free.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Balddee2 said:


> Any recommendations as to which will fair the Best on that front?


Never had wiper judder with Repel, best thing about it is that at 25-30mph, the beads race up the windscreen, couple that with Sonax BSD on the bonnet and it's an amazing sight watching beads flying all over the place, have to remember to watch the road!!

Kev


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Have to agree repel is judder free


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Jonkegtx said:


> There is no product that beats Orchard Autocare Hydrophobe in ease of aplication. Takes litteraly one minute to apply
> 
> Won't last 3-4k miles, but you can include the one minute application in the wash process once a month and it will be constantly functional.:-o
> 
> ...


How long does it last then? I thought it was a long life sealant??
Was thinking of buying some.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't bothered with any screen coating since fitting silicone wipers blades, they leave behind their own coating which has the same effect.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> How long does it last then? I thought it was a long life sealant??
> Was thinking of buying some.


The brand owner says it will last 12 months:thumb:


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I've just an estate car and because the window is vert upright it's collecting lots of water and dirt. Would applying this help to keep the water off


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Poohbore said:


> I've just an estate car and because the window is vert upright it's collecting lots of water and dirt. Would applying this help to keep the water off


Not greatly, because of the vortex caused at the back of the car the water and dirt get sucked onto the car as opposed to across it.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> AngelWax h2go - dead easy to apply, still working 3 months in. Bargain price to!


Thanks for the pointer Blackroc my H2go arrived this morning got it on sharpish just drove 60 mile to the airport in the pouring rain with out using the wipers

Amazing stuff and dead cheap

Thanks again
:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I use car lack glass sealant and its been on our work van 6 month now and it's as day 1, I had repel and wolfs and IMO there rubbish.. Next to try is gtechniq


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't used a lot of these so couldnt comment on other but for me

Angelwax h2go is superb- spray on spread over whole windscreen, leave for 15 minutes and buff off. (buffs off very easy might i add)

2 coats would see this last for a couple months and it works from around 30mph.

and its only about £4.50 

Cant go wrong in my opinion


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

I've had Gtechniq G1 on my front windscreen for almost a year and it's only now starting to show signs of slowing down. To be fair, I didn't quite get the application right but it's been worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

No one has mentioned smearing? H2go looks good but any experiences of this?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

rayner said:


> No one has mentioned smearing? H2go looks good but any experiences of this?


From the comments so far am now tempted by the h2go (not that I'm easily swayed or anything!!) anyone got any experience of smearing with this?


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

rayner said:


> No one has mentioned smearing? H2go looks good but any experiences of this?


Been using it over the last two wet days no smears but a slight haze on the first few wipes then its fine I found

Natalie has a bit more experience than me with this product

Only used Rain-X before this and H2go is far far better


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

Nasiol Glass Shield.. Spray and buff.. Very easy and long lasting..
nasiol.com


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

rayner said:


> No one has mentioned smearing? H2go looks good but any experiences of this?





Waylander-A4 said:


> Been using it over the last two wet days no smears but a slight haze on the first few wipes then its fine I found
> 
> Natalie has a bit more experience than me with this product
> 
> Only used Rain-X before this and H2go is far far better


I've not had any smearing with mine - the only issue I've had was when I used it on my Dad's car on one of the hot days we had (remember those?) and it was a pig to buff off.

I don't know if it makes any difference but I clay the windscreen before application.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I've decided to go with gtechniq. Instead of starting an new thread, I'll ask here. 

Would I benefit from applying G5 over G1?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

This thread has prompted me to buy some Angelwax H2go, the YouTube reviews look awesome! 

Bought gtechniq G6 perfect glass to clean it first (which is amazing stuff) so should turn out well! These threads are very useful


----------



## Jonkegtx (Feb 1, 2012)

AaronGti:
There are two versions of Hydrophobe.

Hydrophobe which I linked application vid. to is the short term version that takes one minute to apply and lasts for about a month.

Then there's Hydrophobe PRO, which is the long lasting version, takes about ten minutes to apply and has a lifespan of 12 months.

Skickat från min ST27i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

H2go is good even badly applied & not completely buffed off


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

daydotz said:


> H2go is good even badly applied & not completely buffed off


This

I wasn't convinced at first as both cars we have with it on had juddering wipers initially. However, after a week or so it stopped, and no hint of it again since.

Awesome product


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> This
> 
> I wasn't convinced at first as both cars we have with it on had juddering wipers initially. However, after a week or so it stopped, and no hint of it again since.
> 
> Awesome product


as for juddering ive not used my wipers since i applied it 

where can i find ArtDeGlass ?


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Hardly mentioned on here but the best I've tried.
> 
> So simple to apply
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0034TR6EM


Same here! :thumb: Just a shame Costco don't sell it anymore!


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

daydotz said:


> H2go is good even badly applied & not completely buffed off


for the price its very good and beats some dearer versions:thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Well it has pi55ed down all day here today and even the mrs commented on the way to a funeral this afternoon how clear the screen stayed

If she noticed it must be good stuff
H2go is now a full time member of the kit bag


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

H2GO arrived today, hopefully looking to apply it later today so will report back on the results when it next rains!

Any idea if you get better results with multiple coats?

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Balddee2 said:


> H2GO arrived today, hopefully looking to apply it later today so will report back on the results when it next rains!
> 
> Any idea if you get better results with multiple coats?
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice.


I clay my screen first then spray the h2go on it & rub it across the screen with a mf, leave for 15 mins then buff with a glass cloth. I repeat the process without claying it obviously, just to make sure it's got an even coverage. Get a good few months doing it this way


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

dailly92 said:


> I haven't used a lot of these so couldnt comment on other but for me
> 
> Angelwax h2go is superb- spray on spread over whole windscreen, leave for 15 minutes and buff off. (buffs off very easy might i add)
> 
> ...


Where do you get it from?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I ordered it direct from the Angelwax website, £4.95 + p&p and you usually get a couple of mini freebies thrown in with it which is a nice touch.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Am ordering now:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got a good water repellent, it's called hydrophobic glass 
I am however currently using Greased Lightning glass cleaner, which has a repellent in it. I got it cheap in a local Boyes.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a firm H2Go convert! Works fantastically, done five cars do far, two coats each and about 1/4 bottle used so will last ages!


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Certainly amazingly easy to apply, put 2 coats on last night. Just need it to rain now!!


----------

